# Thomas Reade



## love2read (Feb 24, 2004)

Can anybody tell me something about Thomas Reade? All I know is that he lived in the 19th century and wrote some books with titles like: Christian experience, Christian Retirement, Christian Meditations....

Thanks in advance


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 24, 2004)

I've never read Reade. If you read Reade let me know how he is. Hopefuly Reade is a good read. Reade might be a bad read, but you won't know til you read Reade. 

(Sometimes I just crack myself up.)


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 25, 2004)

[quote:77050e6fc4][i:77050e6fc4]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:77050e6fc4]
(Sometimes I just crack myself up.) [/quote:77050e6fc4]
I think you're just crackin' :shocked:uzzled::spin:

[Edited on 2-25-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## love2read (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks guys... that was really helpfull..... I think :biggrin:


----------



## JM (Apr 6, 2007)

He wrote "Spiritual Exercises of the Heart" but that's all I could find.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 6, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I've never read Reade. If you read Reade let me know how he is. Hopefuly Reade is a good read. Reade might be a bad read, but you won't know til you read Reade.
> 
> (Sometimes I just crack myself up.)



Don't crack yourself up too much brother. You'll be visited by some men in clean white coats. And they'll be carrying a nice smoking jacket for you with the sleeves just a bit too long.


----------



## JM (Apr 9, 2007)

It's online here.

Peace,

j


----------

